# NEED CASH?  I need the following...



## DJF (Jun 9, 2018)

You don't need a payday loan if you have any of the following...

1. *Adjustable handlebars*1895-1915
2. *Pacemaker* frame and crank-set, and hopefully wheel-set
3. *pineapple *rear hub like the one pictured
3. TOC *suspension fork* for the Racycle
4. 1920-24* Tall Westfield* built frame and crank-set (single top bar), Columbia, Pope, Indian, or other
5. Westfield *leaf-spring fork* for the Westfield frame-set
6. *Corbin dual sprocket *rear hub (skiptooth) for the 20-24'
7. eclipse bottom end clutch/crank for the 20-24'
8. *wicker sidecar*
9. TOC primative fuel *tank *and torpedo fuel tank shown
10. TOC primative oil *tank*, usually small cylinder or triangle.
11. TOC *glass *fuel filter
12. TOC front *spoon brake*, with the any handlebar bracket.
13. TOC *fenders*
14. Early dry cell pack for motor
15. Mesinger leaf saddle seat

16. Will consider *ANY motorized bicycle* made before 1925, more money the more complete.






westfield leaf spring fork




pineapple rear hub



Racycle Pacemaker



Eclipse clutch/crank and Corbin dual sprocket rear hub 1915-24


----------



## DJF (Jun 19, 2018)

The reason I need tall frames is due to the Shaw motor taking up so much space with the fuel tank.
Pictured is the 1924 Shaw at an AMCA Nationals meet. This engine needs the Tall Westfield frame build. It was found unused in its original shipping crate last year and is the only known of its type. It is on a Mead there but doesn't fit quite right.


----------



## DJF (Jul 2, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## Krakatoa (Jul 2, 2018)

Be patient. Great post! Neato


----------



## DJF (Jul 2, 2018)

*Jinggle* *Jinggle*

Ring the bell, someone got some money from me, whose next?


----------



## DJF (Jul 20, 2018)

bump


----------



## DJF (Aug 11, 2018)

come now, who wants my money?


----------



## DJF (Aug 27, 2018)

Happy Holidays


----------



## DJF (Sep 16, 2018)

Thank you to all helping.


----------



## dave the wave (Sep 16, 2018)

you could use any galvinized tank and tall single bar bike frame.and use a separate container for your oil.they mounted the tank on top,off to the side or under the top bar.shaw made tanks out of galvinizied stove pipe and coffee can lids for a baffle for combination oil gas tanks.


----------



## DJF (Sep 16, 2018)

You are _absolutely _correct, however I am looking for appropriate period correct tanks, oil and fuel, the period correct with kerosene bungs is the difficult part.

I have an original Shaw tank in poor condition for the 1903-1909 bike but need to find someone that can reproduce it correctly. Know anyone, lol?

As for the Torpedo tank, pictured above, I still need an original to then have reproduced or restored.

As for the bike frame choice, I am investing a lot into this project and don't plan on reselling, so I would like to get what we want most, and not just settle. That said I have frames to get moving, but as for the _finished _motobikes I am looking for what is listed above.


----------



## DJF (Sep 16, 2018)

I am just hoping someone comes along to read this and has what I am needing and wanting. But I am one of few who will take any advice as well as critisism.
Thank you for your thoughts, it is nice to have someone care enough to respond.


----------



## DJF (Oct 18, 2018)

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## BradL (Oct 18, 2018)

Talk to Ed Barr at McPherson College in McPherson, KS.  He runs the sheet metal classes and he may be able to make class projects out of the tanks you need.  McPherson College teaches a four year program in auto restoration and they're responsible for several very fine restorations that happen as class projects.  Read about them here.


----------



## DJF (Oct 18, 2018)

lol I was a student there, pass on that idea.


----------



## DJF (Nov 19, 2018)

bump


----------



## DJF (Dec 22, 2018)

*Merry Xmas and if you need present money I still need the above.*


----------



## DJF (Jan 2, 2019)

bump if you need money for the new year hit me up.


----------



## DJF (Jan 22, 2019)

bump


----------



## DJF (Feb 7, 2019)

bump


----------



## DJF (Feb 18, 2019)

Does ANYONE have a tall 24/26in Westfield (or any of thier brands) bike available?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Feb 19, 2019)

Sending you a PM, I've got some gear in my stash that you'd be into.


----------



## DJF (Apr 3, 2019)

Bump


----------



## DJF (Apr 24, 2019)

bump


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2019)

I do believe that I have a whole bunch of what you want, I am new to this and have very limited knowledge but at this point I believe I can help you out tremendously from what I have seen


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 26, 2019)

I know it’s not what you’re looking for exactly, but I have a 1910 Racycle Model 154 complete.


----------



## DJF (Apr 26, 2019)

I may or may not, feel free to post a couple pics here and I will let you know and others will have a chance to admire it too.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Apr 26, 2019)

DJF said:


> You are _absolutely _correct, however I am looking for appropriate period correct tanks, oil and fuel, the period correct with kerosene bungs is the difficult part.
> 
> I have an original Shaw tank in poor condition for the 1903-1909 bike but need to find someone that can reproduce it correctly. Know anyone, lol?
> 
> ...




http://www.antiquemotosmith.com/


----------



## locomotion (Apr 27, 2019)

How much money are we talking about?


----------



## DJF (Sep 12, 2019)

bump


----------



## DJF (Jan 27, 2020)

I want it and have money ready


----------



## ozzynut2 (Jan 28, 2020)

DJF said:


> come now, who wants my money?



If your giving Money away I will take some. LOL  I had to say it sorry.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jan 30, 2020)

DJF said:


> Does ANYONE have a tall 24/26in Westfield (or any of thier brands) bike available?



I have a tall frame 1930 Westfield in my barn, however the seat tube is only 22".

I can get a photo of it with a tape measure on it for you if you would like. It is just the frame/fork/crank set.





lmk.


----------



## kunzog (Jan 30, 2020)

not sure what you mean by "Dry Cell Pack"  but I have a Delta battery case. Printed brochure attached but I can send actual phot if that is what you are looking for, I dont have light, just case.


----------



## DJF (Mar 15, 2020)

Need money to beat the time with the plague? I still need the above listed.
Hope all are well and best wishes to ALL!


----------



## DJF (Apr 23, 2020)

Still need what is listed


----------



## BatWaves (Apr 24, 2020)

What era are you in search for? I have this Westfield built Mead Pathfinder in original paint if you’re interested. Wheels are no longer available.


----------



## DJF (Apr 24, 2020)

Tall frame, single bar/ camelback, 1917-24.


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Let me get you some pics of my single bar and a camel back, the single has 23" of clearance let me check the camel back and ill send pics, one thing for sure I can beat all the other prices by far


----------



## patmcclerren2 (Apr 25, 2020)

Im not sure what it is but its early id say 20s. Might have some old motorcycle parts also


----------



## DJF (Aug 28, 2020)

Still looking for...                                                                                                      

1. *Adjustable handlebars*1895-1915
2. TOC torpedo auxillary tank
3. *pineapple *rear hub like the one pictured
3. TOC *suspension fork*
4. 1920-24* Tall Westfield* built frame and crank-set (single top bar), Columbia, Pope, Indian, or other
5. Westfield *leaf-spring fork* for the Westfield frame-set
6. *Corbin dual sprocket *rear hub (skiptooth) for the 20-24'
7. eclipse bottom end clutch/crank for the 20-24'
8. *wicker sidecar*
9. TOC primative fuel *tank *and torpedo fuel tank shown
10. TOC primative oil *tank*, usually small cylinder or triangle.
11. TOC *glass *fuel filter
12. TOC front *spoon brake*, with the any handlebar bracket.
13. TOC *fenders*
14. Early dry cell pack for motor
15. Mesinger leaf saddle seat

16. Will consider *ANY motorized bicycle* made before 1925, more money the more complete.





 
westfield leaf spring fork





 
pineapple rear hub



Racycle Pacemaker


 
Eclipse clutch/crank and Corbin dual sprocket rear hub 1915-24


----------



## DJF (Aug 28, 2020)




----------



## Jesse McCauley (Sep 30, 2020)

I have some of your lofty list of want items.
PM me if you'd like chat @DJF


----------



## DJF (Mar 16, 2021)

Still need the listed, thanks and stay safe.


----------



## DJF (Mar 16, 2021)

Still looking for complete tall 20's frame/bicycle.


----------



## locomotion (Oct 18, 2021)

Check out my "for sale" items 
parts : https://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade-bicycle-parts-accessories-ephemera.4/mythreads
bikes : https://thecabe.com/forum/index/sell-trade-complete-bicycles.57/mythreads


----------

